# Can you make coffee with milk instead of water in an automatic drip coffee maker ?



## capsulemate (May 19, 2014)

Technically, yes. Should You? Absolutely not. The milk is heated to boiling temperatures inside the coffee maker. This will cause a couple of problems: the milk could coagulate and clog the coffee maker. Also, the milk residue will collect inside the coffee maker and spoil. Some coffee makers actually have a holding tank to store hot water so there is hot water on demand when you want to make a pot of coffee. If you pour milk in, it will displace the hot water and leave the milk in the holding tank until you make your next pot . That means the milk would be heated and left in the holding tank to breed bacteria until you make the next pot of coffee. Either way it is a recipe for disaster. Don't do it.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for that tip.

Was just about to fill my water tank up with semi skimmed.

Lucky escape.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You also can't make it with fish fingers either ......


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I await your next priceless gem with baited breath


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have you tried using milk in an espresso machine? Saves steaming milk separately - don't know why it hasn't caught on


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

What a tool, I too can't wait for tip number two, can we set up a new thread


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I have just found out you cant steam water and get good micro foam.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Love lateral thinking - you never know where it might lead!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> I have just found out you cant steam water and get good micro foam.


Sorry, that's just bad technique - what type of water are you using - skimmed or full fat??


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Dunno, it came out of a tap, will ring severn trent and ask.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

i think this will be the next tip on how to make coffee


----------



## capsulemate (May 19, 2014)

No , I dare not to try , I just have one machine , if that's really , that's terrible .


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

capsulemate said:


> Technically, yes. Should You? Absolutely not. The milk is heated to boiling temperatures inside the coffee maker. This will cause a couple of problems: the milk could coagulate and clog the coffee maker. Also, the milk residue will collect inside the coffee maker and spoil. Some coffee makers actually have a holding tank to store hot water so there is hot water on demand when you want to make a pot of coffee. If you pour milk in, it will displace the hot water and leave the milk in the holding tank until you make your next pot . That means the milk would be heated and left in the holding tank to breed bacteria until you make the next pot of coffee. Either way it is a recipe for disaster. Don't do it.









yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

capsulemate said:


> Technically, yes. Should You? Absolutely not. The milk is heated to boiling temperatures inside the coffee maker. This will cause a couple of problems: the milk could coagulate and clog the coffee maker. Also, the milk residue will collect inside the coffee maker and spoil. Some coffee makers actually have a holding tank to store hot water so there is hot water on demand when you want to make a pot of coffee. If you pour milk in, it will displace the hot water and leave the milk in the holding tank until you make your next pot . That means the milk would be heated and left in the holding tank to breed bacteria until you make the next pot of coffee. Either way it is a recipe for disaster. Don't do it.


I don't get it?

Was is the purpose of this thread?!?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Anthorne had been resurrected!

This is like one of the Viz tips


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jonc said:


> I don't get it?


Neither do we



jonc said:


> What is the purpose of this thread?!?


Absolutely zilch


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Forum name says it all, capsule man!!!!!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Its all a ploy to gain our trust, then when we are least expecting it, they will be brainwashing us into turning our machines into capsule only....

Dont fall for it people!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

How about these VIS tips

MOTORISTS: When going through a speed camera, flash your lights twice quickly and watch the driver in front hit his brakes when he thinks he's been caught.

GAMBLERS: For a new gambling opportunity, try sending £50 to yourself by Royal Mail.

EMPLOYERS: Avoid hiring unlucky people by immediately tossing half the CVs into the bin.

MEN: When listening to your favourite CD, simply turn up the sound to the volume you desire - then turn it down three notches. This saves your wife having to do it.

DRIVERS: Avoid getting prosecuted for using your phone while driving. Simply pop your mobile inside a large shell and the police will think you are listening to the sea.

BANGING two pistachio nut shells together gives the' impression a very small horse' is approaching.

DON'T waste money on expensive iPods. Simply think of your favourite tune and I hum it. If you want to "switch tracks", simply think of another song you like and hum that instead.

CINEMAGOERS: Have consideration for pirate DVD viewers by using the toilet before the film starts.

DRIVERS: If a car breaks down or stalls in front of you, beep your horn and wave your arms frantically. This should help the car start and send them on their way.

PREVENT burglars stealing everything in the house by moving everything into your bedroom when you go to bed. In the morning, move it all back again.

CAR THIEVES: Don't be discouraged if nothing is on view. The valuables may be hidden in the glove box or under a seat.

RAPPERS: Avoid having to say: "Know what I'm sayin'" all the time by actually speaking clearly in the first place.

SHOES last twice as long if only worn every other day.

SINGLE MEN: Convince people you have a girlfriend by standing outside Topshop with bags of shopping, looking at your watch and occasionally glancing inside.

EMPLOYEES: Only use the loo at work. Not only will you save money on toilet paper, but you'll also be getting paid.

SCROOGES: Save money at Christmas by returning last year's cards to the sender with the simple inscription "Same to you".

MICRA DRIVERS: Attach a lighted sparkler to the roof of your car before starting a long journey. You drive the thing like a sodding dodgem car anyway.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

RAPPERS: Avoid having to say: "Know what I'm sayin'" all the time by actually speaking clearly in the first place.

That made me chuckle!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

A contraction used to condense a six-word phrase (Do you know what I mean ?) into two syllables

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=nah+mean


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Its all a ploy to gain our trust, then when we are least expecting it, they will be brainwashing us into turning our machines into capsule only....
> 
> Dont fall for it people!


Think we're reasonably safe!!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

OH, and I was just portioning freshly ground coffee up into little piles in expectation of my recent order arriving in 14-28 days...

Is that ill advised?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Please don't pm people on here with offers of capsules OP time for moderators to sort this joker out me thinks


----------

